# How MUCH liquid foundation should we be putting on?



## lainey (Aug 15, 2006)

a makeup artist looked at me and said "you're foundation is WAAY too light" and then she put on more and I did get the flawless look but...

how do I know how much liquid foundation i should be putting on?

do you guys pour some onto your hand and then use a brush?

(sorry for not posting lately ladies...had an extremely busy summer..but i'm BACK!)


----------



## Lia (Aug 15, 2006)

I use as much as i need to feel that look ok - generally is not much, since i live in a hot place (think florida on summer maybe) and also i don't like a cakey face .


----------



## Satin (Aug 15, 2006)

I put as much till I feel I get that flawless look!In general the quantity is less only!


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi,welcome back...I use only enough foundation to cover redness/blemishness...winds up being just isolated parts of my face, spot concealed. When I wore liquid foundation(now I wear stick)what I'd do so my whole face would look the same color/texture was use a brush to lightly blend all the separate dots of it together, adding a little more with the brush if I needed to cover up bare skin--usually. But this was too much!Then I found Prescriptives Flawless Skin and it matched my skin so well, I only concealed blemishes,redness, and left the rest of my face bare--the color was exactly the same!To me,the less foundation I can wear, the better.

Sometimes a S.A. will say you have too little of something on just to make a sale.It's how YOU feel you look your very best,and feel most comfortable, that is most important. I'm sure you're a good judge of your skin,most people know for themselves when they've left too much skin uncovered--and btw, a thick face of foundation,imo,looks good on no one!Just go with your best judgement ,and ask a trusted friend and/or relative,next time you put on your foundation, how it looks. In general--imo--redness and blemishes should be covered, and nothing else.


----------



## LVA (Aug 15, 2006)

if u have the 187, u know that u aren't putting on too much foundation, but @ the same time , u get a flawless coverage

if u are using a normal foundation brush like the 190, i just dip it in the foundation in the lid and make lil x's on my face , putting more into area that i need more coverage on


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 15, 2006)

i guess too much is when it looks like you are wearing foundation for two i.e thick and doll-like finish (which could be confused for the "flawless" finish that is totally different)!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i guess too much is when it looks like you are wearing foundation for two i.e thick and doll-like finish (which could be confused for the "flawless" finish that is totally different)! i agree.
i think it's all about experimenting, too. when i first got my foundation (mac's SFF), i was putting on WAY too much, and realized i only needed a pea size for my face and it looks almost flawless. trial and error.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I put a dot on my forehead, chin and each cheek. Then I work it in with my fingers (yes, I know I have a brush! I'm BAD!). It's definitely trial &amp; error. Once you get used to the foundation you're using, then you can start to figure out how much you need to achieve the look you want. IMHO at least...


----------



## Glamour Girl (Aug 15, 2006)

a little goes a long way


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I just go over my face once with my brush, then maybe one more time if I have some redness or under my eye darkness. Then smooth it out but no more foundation. So just a thin layer pretty much. I used to go over my face a few times with foundation each time but I found that to look too heavy.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 15, 2006)

i try to but the bare minimum i need when i do wear it (which is very hardly).


----------



## ivette (Aug 15, 2006)

lainly, i put my foundation on in front of a mirror with natural light. to me thats the most

accurate way to know if i;m putting on too much. i also, use a light touch w/ my fingers


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I use 1/4 of a teaspoon. I might be putting too little but I like a natural look, I don't want to look like I have a mask on. May be models do but they have a different purpose for photographs. For work I just want to look professional and clean.


----------



## candacecorey (Aug 15, 2006)

It depends on your skin and complexion. If you have flawless skin but your face is lighter than your body, which is a common situation due to all of the sun screen used to protect your face, than you might need more foundation for "color". If you have a lot of discoloration and breakouts, then you might need a medium cover foundation but focus on extra coverage with concealer.

So it depends.


----------



## han (Aug 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lainey* a makeup artist looked at me and said "you're foundation is WAAY too light" and then she put on more and I did get the flawless look but...
how do I know how much liquid foundation i should be putting on?

do you guys pour some onto your hand and then use a brush?

(sorry for not posting lately ladies...had an extremely busy summer..but i'm BACK!)

theres no such thing as way too light but there is too much and cakey like most of the mua have way to much on so if you have good skin and dont need heavy coverage then so be it


----------



## tann (Aug 15, 2006)

i pour just a little out onto my foundation palette, and use a brush to apply. Not much at all. Just to cover blemishes, and uneven tones of my face.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 15, 2006)

I alwasy tend to use more foundation applying with sponge or finger's.I find that i used less with a foundation brush and then its easier to just paint in where you need more and blend.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 15, 2006)

i just put a dot on my forehead, each cheek and chin, and blend with a brush. In other words, as little as possible, just to even out the skin tone. I use pressed powder w/out foundation for my everyday look anyway.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think there is such thing as "too light". If your skin looks good with tiny bit, than thats great! I usually use one "pump" of my foundation (pump it once all the way) or if it does not have a pump, I use m&amp;m size drop (peanut m&amp;m I guess




), sometimes I put less if I feel my skin is in a good phase.

I think going out on evening time a little bit more coverage looks good though, especially if you put on heavy eye makeup.


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 16, 2006)

i dont use liquid foundation, but these facts are nice to know.


----------



## lainey (Aug 22, 2006)

well the MUA was doing my makeup, and have to admit she did an awesome flawless job...

when i do it...my skin doesn't look flawless, but i'm not sure HOW much to put on to give that flawless look...


----------



## dreamswept06 (Aug 22, 2006)

I had the same thing happen..When I went to a clinique counter last winter to get my makeup by a professional visiting makeup artist done for my brithday, I found that the ma pretty much put so much on my face it looked flawless, but thats because what I was seing wasn't my skin. It was a thick layer of liquid foundation and concealer and a little blush. I would like to leave the doll face look to dolls..for the most part!

I now just really have a good skin cleaning routine and put a light dot of liquid foundation on my nose and chin (problem spots!) and use a good powder, highlighter and bronzer when needed to look really natural..

But at the same time I have freckles..so I prefer the light natural look. I like to say less is more..because in my opinion the more natural you look the better off you are!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 22, 2006)

I just use about 2 pumps of my Lancome foundation, and that is enough coverage for me!


----------



## idyllic (Aug 23, 2006)

I use one pump of my Chanel Vitalumiere and it's enough to cover my whole face. I blend with my fingers.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 23, 2006)

I use a liquid foundation and I do one pump.


----------

